# Frikadellen aus Forellen



## babsi (29. September 2011)

Moin,

ich habe einige Forellen im Forellenpuff gefangen, weil es am und auf dem Fjord zu stürmisch war.
Jetzt meine Frage: Habt Ihr schon mal daraus Frikadellen gemacht?


----------



## jtomit (30. September 2011)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Forellen*

Guten Morgen,

hier hast Du ein Rezept von mir:


Rezept: Forellenfrikadellen vom Grill (Das funktioniert sicher auch mit allen anderen Fischarten)

6 Forellenfilets (ca. 150-200gr pro Filet)
150gr. Schweinegehacktes
3 Lauchzwiebeln
1 rote Zwiebel
Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika, Fischgewürz
Schnittlauch und 8-Kräuter aus der TK
Semmelmehl
1 Ei

Zubereitungszeit: etwa 30 Minuten


-die Hälfte der Filets durch einen Fleischwolf drehen
-die anderen Filets in kleine Würfel schneiden
-die rote Zwiebel fein hacken und die Lauchzwiebeln in dünne Ringe schneiden
-die ganzen Zutaten gut vermischen und mit den Gewürzen abschmecken
-zum Schluß die fertige Masse mit etwas Semmelmehl binden

Guten Appetit

Tomi


----------



## babsi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Forellen*



jtomit schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hier hast Du ein Rezept von mir:
> 
> ...


 
Danke.


----------



## Multe (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Forellen*

Hej halber Däne, hast du die Forellen schon einmal gebraten und danach sauer eingelegt???
Hmmm , kann ich da nur sagen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## babsi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Frikadellen aus Forellen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej halber Däne, hast du die Forellen schon einmal gebraten und danach sauer eingelegt???
> Hmmm , kann ich da nur sagen.
> Gruß Multe


 
Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich auch mal machen.


----------

